# New Years Honours List for Tony? - we need your help!



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Dear Friends,

I am sure many of you find that this site and the community of friends you meet are life (and sanity) savers!

The management team, mods and admin, work tirelessly to keep this wonderful support network going, but the back bone of our wonderful site is Tony.

We think that all his hard work, although noticed by us perhaps should get national recognition, and so we (a few diehard FF'ers) would like you to helps us make this happen.

To Nominate someone for the New Years Honours list is quite simple, but may take some commitment, as it needs 2 letters of support - now I read this as being able to come from anyone who is in support of the person, but it also got me thinking about the wonderful people who use this site, I know we have, Mums at home, media, Doctors, Teachers, Midwives, Heath Visitors, Lawyers, alternative therapists, the list is endless - all great people to support applications.

It also got us thinking who we could contact in the Public eye - Professor Lord Robert Winston, the HFEA, Clare Brown Infertility Network, Zita West....... Gordon Ramsey? anyone know him? Joules/Jamie Oliver?

If you would like to do this, the link is below, it takes you to the page before the nomination form, and has guidance notes for ref.

There is a certain amount of personal info that is needed, I hold this, so please PM me for it , but please bear in mind this is personal info, and we need to safeguard it.

If you plan to contact someone famous, can you PM me first, so I can let you know if they have already been contacted? we don't want to make a nuisance of ourselves! (Professor Lord Winston has been contacted already, as have the HFEA.)

Friends I think we can do this, but the process will take 12-18 months, so the quicker we get onto this, the sooner we may be able to get the award Tony so justly deserves.

This topic may end up being the connection that brings Nominators and supporters together? I dont know, we will have to see what happens!

THANKS FOR LISTENING!

http://www.direct.gov.uk/Diol1/DoItOnline/DoItOnlineArticles/fs/en?CONTENT_ID=4017619&chk=SN38FC

Thank you, and love to all

Zoe and friends

/links


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I think this is a great idea & well deserved Zoe. Well done 

love kImx x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Fantastic idea Zoe!  
Ceri x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

What a fantastic Idea Zoe & co



~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry beeing a bit dim - are many nominations needed 

like the more nominations for the same person put forward the better chance he has 

~Dizzi~
(just woke up  )


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Dizzi, 

yes I think that is the idea, altho, I guess we dont want to totally swamp them.

Love

Zoe
XXX


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Fabulous Idea!  

Worried about the size of Tony's head though!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Zoe - course we want to swamp them - he's special 

will look into doing this asap

how do we get celebrity involvement 

~Dizzi~


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Dizzi,

I am trying to write to as many people as I can think of - will try contacting Gabby Logan, Gordon Ramsey, Vic Reeves and Nancy Sorrel today - I am just trying to go through their press offices, and see what happens.

Good luck all.

Best wishes

Zoe


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Zoe, this is a fab idea and your such a gem to have thought of it. 

Have you thought about Ben Elton too? After all he was passionate enough to write a book on the subject of IVF/infertility.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

How about Anthea Turner she's had IVF. 

Nell McAndrew she had to terminate her pregnancy due to baby being poorly.

theres a few more that I'm trying to think of too


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

All great people to contact, The HFEA have been very kind in forwarding a letter!

Love Zoe XXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just thought of another couple who have suffered infertility and trouble conceiving...Louise and Jamie Redknapp!!


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi hope you dont mind me butting in but Ive thought of another IVF couple: Joanna Taylor (former Hollyoakes actress) and her husband Danny Murphy (footballer for Charleton)

Sanjoxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining in, John Thompson (of Cold Feet) and his wife have also had IF problems, he was talking about it on Gordon Ramsey's show not long ago.

And Sunita (x factor) she used a surrogate mother.


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

What a fab idea, how's it going

Niki x


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

It is all going well, I am struggling with the celebs, and Professor Lord Winston, which surprised me, but have had great responses from the HFEA.

We could do with more nominations if anyone is up for it?

We wont make this years list, but I am sure we could make next years.

Good luck all!

Love Zoe XXX


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I think this is a great idea too and was just thinking that if the HFEA have been happy to support what about The British Fertility Society, National Gamete Donation Trust and Donor Conception Network? Might be worth a try if they haven't been contacted already. 

Just a thought....


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Sorry if i am being a bit   but what can i do to help ?? 

Without this site i would hate to think how i would have coped  
Sara xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Mrs H and Cleg

On the first post of this thread there is a link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70040.msg942929#msg942929
*Click it *

~Dizzi~


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

This is an excellent idea but very few people have come forward to help !!!

Come on people this is for our very own TONY !!!

T xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Zoe
Great idea - I am happy to help, do I just fill in on line or do I need to get some personal info first - let me know and I will do.
it would be great if we could make it simple and or do signatures and loads would sign up
only just seen this myself so sure othes have not seen it either - you know how it is there is so much to see
thanks
susie


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi
What a brilliant idea I have copied it to the north easties thread see if we can drum up some more support from them. I am happy to do anything I can to help
Andie x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

How about Jamie & Jools Oliver too, they seem a really nice couple too?

I think this is a fab idea!


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi ,

Think this is a great idea, im just trying to get my head round what i actually have to do to help!

Dont know here real name, but cilla out of coronation street had 7 cycles of ivf before she got her bfp


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya
I have downloaded the form to complete - can someone PM me the relevant personal information I need?

Also, does the "famous" person have to be IVF/Fertility related?  Do you have a template that I can use to contact people to ask for their support with all the relevant information about the site, that I can add to and use to send to people?

Thanks
Tracy
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Re:Celebs Gordon Ramsey openly talked on TV about his low count and conception and on his F Word said how many chefs have low counts due to the cookers heat and did an experiement how diet can help to improve it as well. Nancy Sorrell and Vic Reeves had twins with IVF.
L x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

How is this going girls?

Dont know how it all works mind you  

Mel
x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

So could one member of FF nominate and then two others do letters of support? If so we could blitz them!!!


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Zoed

i am willing to help if i can although bit confused as what to do can you let me know please

shona


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Any takers  Any news


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Did anyone Nominate FF


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Tell me what to do Miss Squirrel and I will do it!  

Lets rally the troops!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think the instructions were on Page one  . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh - I know that, I just want to know what I can do to help drum up awareness, get everyone here voting!!!  (I haven't got any more room on my signature!)

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Pop your ticker onto your profile there are 3 slots  . . .  

Thanks hun (((hug)))


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok - but you know how technically minded I am, hun!

How about (also!) - http://www.queensawardvoluntary.gov.uk/index.html

Sue 

/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Who may make a nomination?
> Any person or persons, including group beneficiaries, may make a nomination by completing the form and forwarding it to the Queen's Award Office at the address given above. Groups (*volunteer* or paid *staff*) are asked not to self-nominate to ensure independence and support.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

But aren't we all volunteers  Every single member??!

I think it is really unfair that we can't nominate someone that truely deserves it because we believe so much in what he does that we have offered to help.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I would say as Mods/Hosts & Admin we cant nominate  . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

But I wouldn't nominate as a mod, I would nominate as someone who has benefitted beyond words by this site.  

I am a woman with many hats, Dizzi!  

Sue


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

What can i do to help?  Can I nominate?  Don't know how I'd have managed without this site over the last few years. xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I take that as anyone can nominate can you email them and ask?
L x


----------

